

Twilio Support is Awesome - dsyang
https://gist.github.com/dsyang/5347504

======
mmq
Sounds good. Although, my experience with service isn't very happy. I guess
probably because I am trying to use twilio outside the US. In fact, I sent two
mails to the sales team and no answer. And, I just opened a ticket an hour ago
so they can help me verify my no US number. I am still using the free plan to
integrate their service with my web app.

